# Newb DC



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Been on the board a while.. done some fair research on DCC and understand for the most part BUT... looking into maybe doing a HO Thomas setup seperate from my main planning and building just for my son. Just a 4x8 or something. Plan on using bachman EZ track just for the ease for him to put it together. 

My questions is wiring. I am newb to DC. If I wanted to wire a siding or something seperate would I need two transformers (one for the main, one for the siding?).


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Depends would you want to control the train on the siding or industry seperatly? If so then yes you need a second transformer. Basicly you will need one transformer per train you plan on running or a method of individual throttle control per block. You would have to isolate the section of track and feed it with the second transformer. For simplicity sake I would just make the siding so you can remove power to park a train. That way your son will not have to remove the engine every time he wants to run another. I wish I had done this with my son's loop of track and I have really been thinking about going back and doing it.

Massey


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sounds good massey... They already broke the wheels off the engine. Will have to solder the ground back on and fix it. Tommorow is a big local show though and the wife worked up some cash for me ;-)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> They already broke the wheels off the engine.



Can you say you will take a major time out! Till you turn 18!!!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL I just need a better place to keep them away from my one year old. My 4 year old loves them. I have never seen him this excited or into anything. He is incredibly excited and nervous at the same time. We spent the evening before they broke it running around the loop, coupling up to cars, etc. He asks every day if I have it fixed yet or not.
The screw that screws into the top of the truck (?) broke off and the ground wire to that set of wheels broke as well. I think I may need the whole piece replaced. With this cheaper set it is probably just as cheap to get him another engine. We will see what we find at the show.. leaving here in about 45 mins to go, WOOT!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Went to the show yesterday, found another Bachmann EZ track set, a steamer this time. Really good deal. Got it for $60. It was one of the 155 piece sets that comes with a couple buildings etc. Hooked it up with his old track. Been a blast.

Another newb DCC question.. how do you pull out from an insulated siding onto the mainline smoothly? Match the speed on the two controllers?


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Another newb DCC question.. how do you pull out from an insulated siding onto the mainline smoothly? Match the speed on the two controllers?


DCC or DC? Sounds like you're asking a DC question. I'll assume it's DC. The absolute simplist way to do what you've asked is to first insulate the siding from the main line with insulated railjoiners.Then connect one transformer to both rails of the main line and the other transformer to the rails of the siding. As you begin to pull out of the siding, turn up the speed dial of the main line transformer to match the speed of the siding transformer. 

If done correctly the train will leave the siding, entering the main line smoothly. To do a return trip back to the siding from the main line, follow the same proceedure only in reverse.

However, if all you have is one train on the layout even though there will be two insulated areas, you don't really need two transformers. One can do it successfully by installing an Atlas Selector to your layout. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/atl/atl215.htm Very easy instructions and an easy to follow diagram is on the back of the packing card that comes with it. The whole installation will take maybe 20 minutes.

The beauty of a selector is that the transformer can be turned on and the speed dial can be turned up but nothing will happen, as it's the selector that directs the current to each block. Not the transformer. This can be a very nice safeguard when children are present at the layout and you're not. 

Routerman


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah meant DC sorry... thanks for the info on that selector. That sounds interesting. 
I am just researching what I am going to do with my 4 year olds layout. Mine will be DCC (thats where the confusion came in lol, typing while im at work)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It would be easier to use a single controller and simple on or off for each siding. Turn it on and run the train in then turn it off to park it. You can do that with several sidings to have multiple trains on the layout with only one being controlled on at a time.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah that does sound much easier... I plan on only using some sidings for parking and extra train and maybe have a turnout to an extra loop or something just to add fun for him. How would I do an on/off on with the factory bachman controller? Cut the quick plug and just hard wire it with some leads to a power switch? How do you use a single power switch for the two power wires?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You just wire the siding up as a separate block. You can turn the block on/off. 

For multiple power feeds I just screw the +/- leads from the powerpack into a convenient spot on my benchwork, then put as many leads off of those primary leads as I need to each switch, etc.

In this pic you can see where I have a couple leads coming off of some wood screws that are just driven into the benchwork. the red/white wires coming in from the lower left corner of the pic are coming from the controller. I then just put a loop style connector on the end of each circuit and screw it down on top of these same leads.










Here are the simple on/off switches available from Atlas (the yellow ones) You can see the common power in going to each block at the lower left 2 wires. Power is going out from each switch individually. All the power is driven from 1 common controller.


----------

